Ask HN: What Chrome/Firefox extensions do you recommend? - yarapavan
======
ziddoap
Standard/Non-Technical: HTTPS Everywhere, Privacy Badger, ABP

Semi-Technical: NoScript

Technical: uMatrix

------
thedday
Privacy Badger and ABP. Also uBlock Origin.

